# What have you bought but wish you hadn't ?



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

See related post "What have you added to your Van"
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-120637.html

Please answer the poll to say what product(s) you bought but then found you never used them or were a waste of money in the long run

Very helpful for those members who might be considering same purchases 

Please post in the thread as well saying why these items weren't a sound purchase for you.


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

*Wish you hadn't bought!!!*

Hi
Interesting survey but only possible to cross one box.
As I have several items i wouldn't buy again, please amend.
Regards
Alshymer


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

I bought a boxed satellite system from Maplins, set it up at home and it worked fine.

But I found it too much hassle so its never been away with the van.


----------



## spatz1 (May 19, 2011)

To get the cheapest/best insurance quote,they insisted on my fitting a tracker to my car back in 2001 ...yep it did the job, even warned me of speed cameras via a speaker (extra) and to my utter shock when on the phone to service with a problem he was able to "speak" via the speaker ... but..
The cost and yearly subscription were extortianate and a year later the better insurance quotes came flooding in that didnt offset the cost.
In the meantime,technology has moved on and there are many DIY tracking devices that link to google maps and give peace of mind for a minimal outlay...


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

made it multiple choice now


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Yes, I've got a sat dish and tripod in it's box, tried at home, what a faff, now gathering dust. :roll: 

tony


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Most of the list we haven't got and don't want anyway. An earlier van that we bought came with a safari room which we decided we could do without as it was too heavy, too complicated and we could not think of a time when we'd use it. I've ticked that box.

We have a Lidl £29 boxed satellite system and have found it very useful indeed. It's easy to set up and a moment or two to lock on wherever you are. It's not a random thing however and you do need a little understanding of the basics.

It's especially useful when in Europe and it is hot enough that we park under the shade. We watch others struggle and fail with their roof mounted dishes while we can pull in- for example- all night coverage of the UK general election from southern Greece or Radio 4 all over Europe.

G


----------



## Sloany (May 15, 2010)

I had hab aircon put on my last van, we used it once,it was just to noisey and the built in heater was rubbish. Worst thing was my brother who has had motorhomes for years told me not to bother but i thought i knew best  

Dave


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

Although I ticked windbreak, I really mean Wind Blockers, those curtains you put on the wind out canopy.....Yes they do work and keep out the wind but my hubby won,t have the canopy out when its windy!!! used them twice for about an hour :roll: something else to sell when we get home.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I purchased a pair of those yellow mats for when you get stuck and they are completely useless and I have thrown them a way.
I then got a set of Grip Tracks which I believe are very good, but I have never had the need to use them. I very nearly did last week, but just managed to get unstuck.
Wind blocker (the type you use on a beach)


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

Generator we used it once in 3 years .

Driveaway awning we were always waiting for a dry day to take it down and it was so heavy and took up a lot of space.

Windbreaks we bought two at £35 each , then the windblocker shades came out so we never used the windbreaks again.


Paul


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Snap :lol: 

Quote:Windbreaks we bought two at £35 each , then the windblocker shades came out so we never used the windbreaks again.

Except ours didn't ever get used before the blockers :roll: 

tony


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Id vote windblockers too

Find them fiddly and time consuming to put up, untidy and poor fitting

Might be good in hot sunshine but didn't find much of that last year

They don't take up much room or weight so I'll hang on and think of some way to peg them out neatly and quickly

otherwise I'll discard the sides and occasionally use the front panel to shade that hot sunshine that must be coming my way :lol: :lol:

Oh, and I'd swap my twin tub for the next size down, never fill it anyway

Aldra


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

not sure if this counts but i would say our m/home i regret buying a new m/home .
we will never do that again


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

The only thng we've bought and regretted were the internal screens. There are plenty of things on the list we would never bother with but haven't got anyway.

Denise


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

External barbecue point - associated problems rather than the item itself.

Too much faff, a long gas hose to trip over, not enough gas pressure due to long hose, a filthy barbecue to clean afterwards, very bulky to store.

We now use one of those ten quid burners with the disposable cartridge, and a cast iron griddle. Easy to carry, set up and use, and cleaning is dead easy - just soak the griddle while you eat the meal.

Dave


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

We bought the safari room from the van's previous owner mainly because it was a good price and had been made to fit the van but only used once. In 4 years we have used it twice  both times to help provide shelter at the highland gathering see 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1199523.html#1199523

it is heavy and cumbersome to manhandle but a great party game the twice it has been put up

Chris


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Interesting poll.

I put windbreak (the standalone type) - never used it since we got the windblockers.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

mygalnme said:


> Although I ticked windbreak, I really mean Wind Blockers, those curtains you put on the wind out canopy.....Yes they do work and keep out the wind but my hubby won,t have the canopy out when its windy!!! used them twice for about an hour :roll: something else to sell when we get home.


Hi we have them out as I write this and it is blowing a gale here in Portugal, everything is flapping about but am I worried... No... Why? I bought some ratchet tie downs for the canopy at the same time, so everything is safe and secure pinned to the floor with 8 inch nails.

Oh and Sandra is sat outside out of the wind behind the curtains doing a jig saw..

They work for us! :wink:

ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I bought a air deck roll up rib boat and outboard. Bonkers. Way too heavy and awkward. Mrs d hated it as it bounced about like crazy. Used it twice but sold it at a profit!


----------



## SomersetSteve (Oct 4, 2011)

Having used an awning almost every time we pitched with our caravan we thought we'd need one with the MH, got a drive away awning when we bought it but have never taken it out of the box.


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

There are a number of things on the list we don't have and wouldn't bother to buy. Despite the dislike of them I think I would like a windbreak just to huddle behind on a windy but sunny day when we daren't pull the awning out. Wouldn't have a microwave under any circumstances as they take up cupboard room with very little value, even resent the oven at times.


----------



## bigtwin (May 24, 2008)

Portable satellite dish for us. We used a compass to orientate us, a signal strength meter to help find the satellite but could we obtain a picture? Not a chance!


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

Also forgot to say snow socks and chains never saw any snow since we bought them.

If Im thinking of buying anything now , I always look on ebay and see how many are for sale they are always listed the same only used once in 2 years lol .


Paul


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

Solar panel....not a proper big one wired in, but a cigarette light one for topping up the battery. I bought it for the old van then quickly changed to a new one.....and have never needed it and even if I did it would not work as the 12v socket only works with the ignition on!

I also have loads of extra plates, pans and other "useful" things in the van that I am convinced I will need if I take them out!


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Well privacy rooms, windbreaks and awnings are leading the pack, there is a common theme there


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Can understand Privacy Rooms leading the list, there cannot be a worse awning.
Worst purchase for us is the current motorhome, with any luck it will be back to a caravan at Excel next weekend.
Gerry


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

rayrecrok said:


> mygalnme said:
> 
> 
> > Although I ticked windbreak, I really mean Wind Blockers, those curtains you put on the wind out canopy.....Yes they do work and keep out the wind but my hubby won,t have the canopy out when its windy!!! used them twice for about an hour :roll: something else to sell when we get home.
> ...


I know Ray but since we lost a canopy that was well anchored, corner dropped etc, and it fell off at one end....you can,t convince Tony to have the canopy out in any rough weather  we now have a light weight awning and well pleased with it..Margaret


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Glad that I bought a generator, doesn't get tons of use but very useful when needed. However I bought it with the gas conversion kit fitted, in the mistaken belief that it was cheaper to run on lpg. Then calculated that this was actually only the case if using the huge domestic type cylinders, otherwise cheaper just to use petrol. So I removed the conversion kit (still in my garage if anyone wants to make an offer!). The BBQ point I fitted to connect it to does still get used for the barby - unlike Dave (Zebedee) I still prefer my portable gas BBQ as it uses a stainless steel 'Flavr-wave' burner rather than lava rocks or similar so is fairly easy to keep clean.



Sloany said:


> I had hab aircon put on my last van, we used it once,it was just to noisey and the built in heater was rubbish. Worst thing was my brother who has had motorhomes for years told me not to bother but i thought i knew best  Dave


Question for Dave (Sloany) - can I ask what make & model of hab aircon you found unsatisfactory and noisy, as I am thinking of having this fitted?


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Worst was all the TV and Sat systems I bought prior to putting a dome on top of the van, should have went for that in the first place. They are still cluttering the place up. We gave the microwave away as it was never used, never used the inverter either.

Dave


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

GerryD

Does that mean we will lose your wise advice on matters electronic ?

I hope not.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

mygalnme said:


> rayrecrok said:
> 
> 
> > mygalnme said:
> ...


Same with me when a gale blew up while we were out diving at the Farne Isles Northumberland, there were a load in our group back at the camp site that watched while the canopy blew itself to shreds not having the gorme to wind it back in for me.. But then I had the steadies on the van brackets fastened on the side of the van, where now I put the corner legs vertical and peg them down and the new tie downs I bought with the curtains are like guy ropes which hold everything down..

As a foot note I bought another awning and fitted it myself and have had no problems since, I gave the Ominster to my mate for his self build, he had it repaired and it is now back in service

ray..


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

A wedding ring.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Her or you Bill :lol: :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

ThursdaysChild said:


> GerryD
> 
> Does that mean we will lose your wise advice on matters electronic ?
> 
> I hope not.


Who knows, you do not have to be a motorhomer to be a member here.
Situation is that we need to get more use out of whatever leisure vehicle that we have. In the UK a caravan is king as you always need a vehicle to go out visiting and sites are too far from attractions and towns are not motorhome friendly.
On the Continent the situation is not so bad, but too many motorhomers are populating the roads and Aires etc; so you have the situation that actually sites become more attractive so why not have a caravan?
Gerry


----------

